# Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€



## Since1887 (28. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

da meine Shimano Technium 4000fa ihren Geist nach 6 Jahren aufgegeben hat, suche ich eine neue Rolle zum spinnfischen auf Meerforelle. 

Preis sollte möglichst nicht 120,-€ übersteigen.

Freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge

LG
Timo


----------



## stefan08 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/rollen/rollen-mit-frontbremse/daiwa-exceler-s-neuheit-2011.html


http://www.testberichte.de/d/einzeltest/angelwoche-327838.html


http://www.spro.nl/redarc/DE/redarc-de.html

http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/goldarc-tuff-body-ws-10000.html

http://www.spro.nl/DE_DE/category/molens/molens-met-slip-voorop/


http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SHIMANOStradicCI4F



so bitte schön:vik:


----------



## Since1887 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Danke. Gibt es bei den Rollen einen Favoriten?


----------



## stefan08 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Gerne doch für Pinneberger Nachbarn:q

Also Günstig und Gut ist die Red Arc von Spro,
soll wohl ganz Gut sein wie ich es gehört habe .
Einer sagt die ist Gut, und der andere sagt die ist Sch*****
Ich Persöhnlich habe sie ein mal beim Zanderfischen
ausprobiert,und muss sagen für das Geld ist sie echt Gut.
Wie es mit der Salzwasserfestigkeit aussieht, habe ich keine Ahnung,aber mit bisschen Pflege müsste Sie auch länger halten.
Ich Persöhnlich Fische am Liebsten Die Shimano Aspire 4000 FA
,die ist zwar bissel teurer ,aber ich bin voll zufrieden mit der Rolle ,und habe gleich ne zweite Gekauft! Weil die Rolle leider leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird:cAber mit bisschen Glück bei Ebay oder Restverkauf im Angebot noch zu ergattern:g
Oder du fährst mal zu Moritz in Kaki ,da gibt es alle Rollenmarken ,und ab und an mal für nen Schnapper.


----------



## Since1887 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Also die Rolle sollte schon ein wenig Salzwasserfester sein. Ich versuche mal die Shimano Aspire zu finden. Mal sehen wie der Preis dann aussieht. An sich wollte ich nicht mehr als 120,-€ ausgeben, aber mal sehen, wenn es dann 150,-€ werden auch i.O.

VG
Timo




stefan08 schrieb:


> Gerne doch für Pinneberger Nachbarn:q
> 
> Also Günstig und Gut ist die Red Arc von Spro,
> soll wohl ganz Gut sein wie ich es gehört habe .
> ...


----------



## stefan08 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Das wird echt schwer die Aspire für 150 euro zu ergattern.
Im Angebot Neu gibt es sie ab und zu mit Glück für 230-250 euronen#t

Hier schau mal auch nicht schlecht|supergri


http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-STRA...gelsport_Angelrollen&var=&hash=item53ed12e8a6


----------



## stefan08 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Ich würde an deiner stelle nach Kaltenkirchen zu Moritz fahren.
Ist von Pinneberg ein Katzensprung:q
Einfach mal paar Rollen in die Hand nehmen und ordentlich Kurbeln......
Und vollllllllll labern lassen:q


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Bevor ich mir eine Red Arc für die Ostsee holen würde, würde ich die "Salzwasserschwester" der roten kaufen, siehst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244235

Wobei ich die Stradic bevorzugen würde: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=SHIMANOStradicCI4F


----------



## Since1887 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Die Stradic hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. hmm muss echt mal gucken. :vik:


----------



## stefan08 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Ich bin auch am überlegen :q finde die Stradic echt schick:k


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Ich fische mittlerweile und seit zwei Jahren eine Penn Sargus 3000 auf Mefo im Salzwasser und bin sehr zufrieden. Die ist wirklich salzwasserfest und da ist nicht viel dran, was kaputt gehen kann...zwar unterm Limit, aber vielleicht ja trotzdem interessant?


----------



## Immer Schneider (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Hi Timo,

wieso nicht wieder eine Technium? Wenn die erste 6 Jahre gehalten hat, finde ich, hat sie ihre Qualität doch ausreichend unter Beweis gestellt. Neupreis liegt meist um die 110-120 € aber bei dem großen Onlineauktionshaus kann mann die auch mal deutlich günstiger erwischen (ich hab nie mehr als 79€ bezahlt). Etwas langlebigeres findest Du dann wohl eher nur in noch höheren Preissegmenten.
Ich fische selbst mittlerweile ausschließlich die Techniums in 1000, 2500, 3000 u. 4000 und bin rundum zufrieden.
Bei mir kommen je nach Laune die 2500er, meist aber die 3000er und auch mal die 4000er an die Rute zum Mefo angeln/Dorsch blinkern. Die 4000er ist sonst meine treue Begleiterin beim Schleppen auf Dorsch und das auch schon im 4. Jahr, von daher never change a winning team.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

So wie immer Schneider würde ichs auch machen und wieder ne Technium nehmen.


----------



## Kunde (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

vielleicht wäre die daiwa exceler-z noch ne alternative. nach herstellerangaben "salzwasserfest". ich fische die 2500er größe nun schon seit einem jahr und hatte sie auch schon drei mal mit an der ostsee, hat sie ohne probleme überstanden!! liegt preislich in deinem rahmen...

gruß kunde |wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

Stradic 4000  FA oder Twinpower 4000 FA (aber über 200€).... Kriegt man nicht kaputt die alten Modelle ;-)


----------



## Since1887 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle zum Meerforellen angeln max. 120,-€*

So die Entscheidung ist auf shimano rarenium ci4 4000 gefallen 149€. Die Stradic in Rot hatte ich in der Hand hat mich irgendwie nicht überzeugt und die Technium4000Fa gab es nicht mehr.

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Rolle im September im Praxistest macht.|wavey:

Die Twinpower war mir einfach zu teuer. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal 

Danke noch mal für die vielen Tipps!


----------

